# Great coffee table!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've gotta get this!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*WOW... Is That NICE *_


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Omg...I want one!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll get pics of my buddies he just had made....its amazing!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

IBJ your in luck! I called the manufacturer and he said they make one for you with 3" Nimi perch!!!!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

That is pretty slick.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> IBJ your in luck! I called the manufacturer and he said they make one for you with 3" Nimi perch!!!!


Lol bawahahaha


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very, very nice I'm not sure if the wife would like it, but I sure do.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, definitely a "Man-Cave" Coffee Table. Don't think the Mrs. would entirely appreciate such a fine work of art & craftsmanship.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine would be fine with it. I may have to build one and learn how to use resin. I would lite it up or maybe just the hole with an antique rod laying in there. Maybe a gaff.

My dad has 2 huge coolers that look like fish laying on ice. One walleye and one smallmouth that he used for sport shows. He had to put plexiglass over them because people would try to pick the fish up. I want to make them into something one day.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like mine with 2 huge walleyes in a pile of snow blood. Should be a good reaction when serving food to guests on it


----------



## buckeyeslayer (Oct 2, 2014)

Where can I get one of these that is a great man cave table


----------

